

Windows RT 8.1 Update removed from Windows Store due to updating issues - motti_s
http://www.windowsobserver.com/2013/10/19/windows-rt-8-1-update-removed-from-windows-store-due-to-updating-issues/

======
WinObs
Thanks for sharing the link to my story on this. Still waiting on news of what
the deal is.

